# SI suggestion



## Jada (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm very happy to be part of this awesome community with so many people that I have never met in my life and Have become close to many bros. Everyday I really think about SI   , I'm loving how the board has grown with so many people in a short spam of time! I would love to hear  what ideas or suggestions u might have towards this board . Remember guys this is OUR home and we want this to be nothing but the best hands down! So 
One of my suggestion is to have a donation towards the site, now I know admin might say no but just hear me out . Ez said once that admin didn't want to since he had it covered well I personally feel I have given my part . A small donation which will go towards the site and would do justice. So pls feel free to add on what other  ideas u would like YOUR board to have.


----------



## mugzy (Sep 16, 2012)

This is a good post Jadakiss and I'm very intersted in any suggestions the members might have to make SI a better and more positive experience. With respect to a donation tab it really doesn't offer much to the aesthetics of the forum and infact I do have it covered. We are on a dedicated offshore server and believe me they do not cost as much as most admins will lead you to believe.


----------



## Jada (Sep 17, 2012)

Okay looking forward to members suggestions. Ahh I just thought of one , u know how we vote  for bros to have a specific tittle, I think it would be cool if it's possible to send a general  pm to all the members so everyone can know about it.  I've noticed times that with all the members we have it always shows few people voting.


----------



## beasto (Sep 17, 2012)

Yea we need to get something like that up Jada so we can everyone out there to vote. I know the past few times not many people at all came to throw their votes in the hat.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Sep 18, 2012)

I like that idea guys


----------



## coltmc4545 (Sep 19, 2012)

Yeah with 600 members and only 40-50 votes each time, we need to get the word out more. Also since we are at 600 members now, isn't it time for another vet vote?


----------



## 63Vette (Sep 19, 2012)

I would like to see every existing member send my $10 US. All new members could send me $10 after their first post. I think that would make the board really good because then I could take more time off work to post here. Also, I could make enough money to send some very unscrupulous cousins of mine who live in Jersey and say "fughettaboitit" a lot to go see a certain maggot who recently scurried off to NY. 

Yes. sending Vette money would be a great idea. 

Oh, and giving me a cool bright red 'VIP' or "Hung Like a Mule" or something would be good too.

Or *more polls*... yea, those rock.


----------



## Jada (Sep 19, 2012)

Lmfao 63)


----------



## StoliFTW (Oct 2, 2012)

lol. so what is the suggestion? Donation? sure why not, however would like to see where the money would go.. How was much donated? Or is that the accountant in me speaking...

either way. I'm here to support SI!! xD


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 2, 2012)

StoliFTW said:


> lol. so what is the suggestion? Donation? sure why not, however would like to see where the money would go.. How was much donated? Or is that the accountant in me speaking...
> 
> either way. I'm here to support SI!! xD



We are not accepting donation.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Oct 2, 2012)

What about sperm donations?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 2, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> What about sperm donations?



Make those at the sperm bank (contact herm for directions)


----------



## Jada (Oct 3, 2012)

I was looking forward to hearing other people thoughts :0 oh well I think the voting pm is the best thing to add to this site.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 3, 2012)

Recruit, recruit, recruit!


----------



## Jada (Oct 3, 2012)

I agree sfg I myself this week emailed two vets hopefully they come.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Oct 6, 2012)

Shit I tried to recruit a bro from ology and td him I only post here now. Next week I couldn't post anymore. Now he's stuck there getting brainwashed


----------



## Hollywood72 (Oct 6, 2012)

I also think we need to add more porn to this site


----------



## BigFella (Oct 6, 2012)

Hollywood72 said:


> Shit I tried to recruit a bro from ology and td him I only post here now. Next week I couldn't post anymore. Now he's stuck there getting brainwashed


It's taken you this long to get banned??? I managed in about three days!


----------



## DF (Oct 6, 2012)

Hollywood72 said:


> Shit I tried to recruit a bro from ology and td him I only post here now. Next week I couldn't post anymore. Now he's stuck there getting brainwashed



Doh! lol...the way you need to recruit is to ask them to email you.....then the douches over there cant read the pm's asking peeps to come checkout SI.

That being said....Fuck Um!


----------



## Jada (Oct 8, 2012)

we need more symbols !! i love to put them when im in the box or in post, also some dont work:0


----------

